# New Betta w/ Bloated Stomach



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

I just purchased a new Betta and his stomach appears to be bloated (I didn't notice this at the store but noticed it as soon as I added him to the tank). Based on what I read online I thought this was a sign of constipation so I didn't feed him for for (2) days after adding him to the tank and then fed him a pea yesterday.

Is this the proper protocol? Or is a crown tail Betta's stomach supposed to look like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this picture from today? Beautiful...

And just for more information: Tank size? Heated? Filtered? What are you feeding him?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

2 1/2 Gallons
Filtered
Betta Bits and Freeze Dried Worms (after I figure out what is going on with his stomach)

I was going to post this info but thought it wasn't relevant since this is a new fish.

And the photo was taken today...thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's not heated? If this is the case, he could be bloated due to a slow metabolism. Don't feed him the FD bloodworms unless you soak them in tank water for at least 5 minutes to release some of the air that can cause bloating.

I recommend investing in a 25W heater for your 2.5 gallon tank and one of those $2-3 dollar glass thermometers to monitor the temperature of your tank. Temp should fall between 78-82 degrees with 80 being ideal, 76 being the lowest, and 85 being the highest safe.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

Ajones,

This is a brand new fish and his stomach was bloated when he was added to the tank. The temp is always between 78-82 because I use the overhead light 10-12 hours per day. I did purchase a heater but never used it based on issues I have read about when using a heater on this small of a tank. 

In any case, none of the tank conditions should be a factor since he was bloated straight from the store. And since I did't feed him anything other than a pea so far, the food isn't isn't any issue (but i appreciate the feeback on soaking free dried food).

The real question is, should a crown tail Betta have a stomach that looks like this or should I be concerned? And if I should be concerned, should I be doing something other than feeding peas?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

A male crowntail betta should not have a stomach that big, no. Fast him for 1-2 more days because they can go a couple days without eating, and if the shelled pea didn't help the bloating, you can try frozen daphnia.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't feed him for (2) days and fed him the pea yesterday. How long will it take for the pea to have an effect?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

As you can see a crowntail bettas body is like that of any other betta.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

That's what I figured. Next time I will do a better jon inspecting the fish before purchasing. I just ordered some freeze dried Daphnia and will use this if the pea doesn't resolve bloating in 1-2 days.

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't feed him bloodworms every day. They should only be fed as a once or twice a week treat. A good pellet food should be his staple diet. You might want to fast him for a few days, then feed the daphnia.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback DQ.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Stewart said:


> Thanks for the feedback DQ.




Just a quick Question, Are you soaking his pellets and Freeze dried bloodworms before feeding them?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

wow cute fish, i have one just like him.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness he is stunning. Good find!


----------

